# Could anyone recommend a shipping company?



## camcal8855 (Apr 26, 2010)

My family are currently in Glasgow and we're heading to Calgary in November and I was wondering if anyone could recommend a reputable shipping company to use. 

Thank you


----------



## felicity82 (Dec 24, 2009)

camcal8855 said:


> My family are currently in Glasgow and we're heading to Calgary in November and I was wondering if anyone could recommend a reputable shipping company to use.
> 
> Thank you


Hi i dont know if this is any help and it really depends on what you want moving and on what time scale. We moved from UK to B.C 2 weeks ago, and we sent some of our things in boxes for shipping. It is by sea and that will take 6 weeks until we get it. We used a company called excess baggage company. We sent over 4 boxes with the weight of up to 35kgs in each one for £350. Not bad as everything else we were quoted cost up to £5000. So we sold what furniture we had and pocketed the money, boxed up all our personal belongings we couldnt part with ie photos and sent them. The price included couriers delivering boxes to our doorstep, then picking them up once packed. For them to do all the paperwork and then send the boxes and for them to be delivered to our door in 6-8 weeks after leaving UK. Now its great fun shopping for more furniture and it is cheaper than UK i think so we seem to have more for our money.

Hope it may help.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

try pss they gave me a quote of 3700 for exclusive 20 ft box


----------

